# JSP-erste Schritte, Java einzubauen



## Kenan89 (8. Feb 2012)

Jo hallo,
ich will mit JSP anfangen und habe folgende Schritte unternommen:

1. TomCat installiert und funktionsfähig.
2. Systemvariable gesetzt.
3. Im Ordner tomcat->webapps ein Ordner erstellt.
4. Darin eine index.jsp Datei erstellt
5. Neben die index.jsp eine web.xml datei eingefügt.

Jetzt will ich natürlich Java einbauen.

5. WEB-INF Ordner erstellt. 
6. Darin ein classes Ordner erstellt.
7. darin ein ordner namens c erstellt.
8. Im Ordner c liegt die Java Klasse Java1.class

Code schaut so aus:

index.jsp:

```
<%@page import="c/Java1" %>
<html>
</html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
Hallo
</body>
```

Java1.class

```
package c;

public class Java1{
public static void main(String[] args){
System.out.println("Java-Klasse");
}
}
```

Leider funktioniert das so nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

für ein Web-Projekt sind main-Methoden unerheblich,
der Tomcat-Webserver ist quasi das laufende Programm welches irgendwann mal mit main-Methode gestartet wurde,

ein einzelnes Projekt besteht dann aus zig Bestandteilen wie JSPs, XML-Konfigurationsdateien und Servlets,
wird von Tomcat auf komplizierte Weise eingebunden und kann dann quasi nur über einen Browser angesprochen werden,
rufe eine korrekte Adresse auf und deine JSPs + Servlets kommen dran wenn alles gut geht

soweit die Kurzversion,
es gibt hundertseitige Bücher und vor allem umfassen Tutorials mit Beispiel-Anwendungen dazu

-----


```
<html>
</html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
Hallo
</body>
```
ist übrigens selbst im HTML- bzw. XML-Tags-Bereich mächtig falsch.., 
nie eine einzige HTML-Seite gesehen?
schau dir im Browser die aktuelle Seite des Forums im Quelltext an


----------



## Kenan89 (8. Feb 2012)

Das habe ich jetzt auf die schnelle mal hier eingetippt. Aber danke für die Tipps. Das mit main-Method wusste ich nicht.

EDIT: Ein Konstruktor muss aber schon eingesetzt werden, nicht wahr?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

worein? die ganze Klasse Java1 ist ohne Konzept (z.B. in web.xml registriertes Servlet) fragwürdig, 
ob du da dann einen Konstruktor einbaust ist reichlich uninteressant

du brauchst Konzepte, Konzepte, Konzepte,
wenn du als Ingenieur bisher immer nur auf der Erde Häuser mit sicheren Fundament gebaut hast, 
und dich nun mit der Planung einer Weltraumkapsel befasst, 
dann ist die Frage, ob der Schornstein mittig sitzen soll, eher merkwürdig


----------



## Kenan89 (8. Feb 2012)

Jo, du siehst, ich bin kompletter Neuling. 

Ich schreibe einfach mal mein Code hier herein:

1. Ordnerstruktur:

C/tomcat/webapps/testprojekt

testprojekt
--index.jsp
--web.xml
--Ordner: WEB-INF
----classes
-------com
---------Java1.class

2. Inhalt der Dateien:

*index.jsp*

```
<%@ page import="com.Java1"%>
<html>
<head>
<title>Testseite</title>
</head>
<body>
Das ist eine Testseite.
<% 
Java1.anzeigen();
%>
</body>
</html>
```

*Java1.class*


```
package com

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Java1{

public void anzeigen(){
   JFrame f = new JFrame("Test");
   f.setSize(100,100);
   f.pack();
}

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

weitgehend war das schon bekannt, neu ist nun ein JFrame, setzt ja eine neue Krone auf 

wenn es kein Scherz sein soll: nein, auch ein JFrame ist völlig deplaziert, 
eine Webanwendung arbeitet (zunächst) nur mit HTML im Browser

A Tutorial on Java Servlets and Java Server Pages (JSP)


edit:

```
<% 
Java1.anzeigen();
%>
```
ist auch noch neu, bei einer nichtstatischen Methode garantiert falsch, 

generell möchte ich aber zu eingebetteten Java lieber nicht viel sagen, außer dass es normalerweise unnötig ist, 
gibt genug Grundlagen mit denen du vorher auf sicheren Pfaden viel erreichen kannst


----------



## Kenan89 (8. Feb 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> weitgehend war das schon bekannt, neu ist nun ein JFrame, setzt ja eine neue Krone auf
> 
> wenn es kein Scherz sein soll: nein, auch ein JFrame ist völlig deplaziert,
> eine Webanwendung arbeitet (zunächst) nur mit HTML im Browser
> ...



Es war ein Scherz 

Das kann doch nicht schwer sein eine Klasse einzubinden und eine methode aus ihr zu holen


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2012)

siehe auch vorheriges edit,
allgemein aber nochmal der deutliche Hinweis auf Servlets, siehe Tutorial,
das ist genauso leicht wie JSP zu erreichen und dann bist du vollkommen in Java drin


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2012)

Was hält dich eigentlich davon ab etwas über die Grundlagen zu lesen?

Nebenbei, dass das mit dem JFrame als Scherz gedacht war ist nicht offensichtlich, schliesslich hast du ja auch schon versucht da eine main Methode auszuführen


----------



## Gossi (9. Feb 2012)

Kleiner Tipp, les dich in Spring ein, wenn du das kannst, machste auch recht schnell eigene Webprojekte, da kann ne .jsp. so aussehen:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<%@taglib prefix="c" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" %>
<%@taglib prefix="fmt" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/fmt" %>
<%@taglib prefix="form" uri="/WEB-INF/tld/spring-form.tld"%>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html lang="true">
  <head>
  <title>ProfileView</title>
    <meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
    <meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="../style.css" media="screen" />
  </head>
<body>
<!-- MENU begin -->
<jsp:include flush="true" page="../../menu_root_up.inc.jsp"></jsp:include>
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
    <tr>
        <td align="left"><nobr>
            Main menu&nbsp;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;&nbsp;
            Docuflow&nbsp;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;&nbsp;
            Profil&uuml;bersicht
            </nobr>
        </td>
    </tr>
</table>
<hr/>
<!-- MENU end -->
<br>
<table width="100%" border="1">
  <tr bgcolor="#9999FF">
    <td>Id</td>
    <td>Profilname</td>
	<td>Profilordner</td>
	<td>isActiv</td>
	<td>Scanner</td>
  </tr>
  <c:forEach items="${model.profileList}" var="profile" varStatus="count">
  <tr <c:if test="${count.index % 2 != 0}"> bgcolor="#E0E0E0" </c:if>>
  	<td><c:out value="${profile.id}" /></td>
  	<td><a href="/portalweb/docuflow/steuerView.htm?id=<c:out value="${profile.id}" />"><c:out value="${profile.name}" /></a></td>
	<td><c:out value="${profile.dir}" /></td>
	<td><c:out value="${profile.active}" /></td>
	<td><c:out value="${profile.scannerId}" /></td>
  </tr>
  </c:forEach>
</table>
<a href="/portalweb/docuflow/admin/index.htm">Admin</a>
<br>
<jsp:include page="../../footer.jsp" />
</body>
</html>
```

Der passende Controller:

```
@RequestMapping(value = "/index.htm", method = RequestMethod.GET)
	public ModelAndView showProfileNoAdmin() {
		FormBeanShowProfileNoAdmin bean = new FormBeanShowProfileNoAdmin();
		bean.setProfileList(this.productManagerDocu.getProfileList());
		return new ModelAndView("/jsp/docuflow/index.jsp", "model", bean);
	}
```

die FormBean:

```
public class FormBeanShowProfileNoAdmin {

	private List<Profile> profileList;

	public List<Profile> getProfileList() {
		return profileList;
	}

	public void setProfileList(List<Profile> profileList) {
		this.profileList = profileList;
	}
	
}
```


----------



## Kenan89 (9. Feb 2012)

Okay, JSP wird serverseitig ausgeführt. Dann müsste man doch eine JavaScript Funktion ausführen lassen können. Dazu muss man es importieren in die JSP-Datei.
<%

out.println("<script>alert('Test');</script>");

%>

Das obige Beispiel klappt. Ich würde jedoch, aufgrund der Ordnung die JavaScript Funktionen extern programmieren und dann includen. 
Jedoch weiss cih die Syntax dafür nicht.

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## ARadauer (9. Feb 2012)

Du fragst hier wirklich wie man Java Script Code über eine externe Datei in Html einbindet?



> Dann müsste man doch eine JavaScript Funktion ausführen lassen können


naja du baust ja nur den quelltext am server zusammen, der browser führt dass dann aus...


----------



## SlaterB (9. Feb 2012)

in eine JSP-Datei, die die HTML-Seite beschreiben soll, bettest du Java-Code ein, welcher wiederum HTML erzeugt?
das [c]script alert('Test'); script[/c] könntest du doch direkt in die JSP schreiben..

wenn natürlich aus anderer Quelle, dann muss es Java sein, Datei einlesen usw., das sind Standardthemen,
einmal mehr schlage ich vor dabei evtl. an Servlets zu denken statt umständlich Java-Code in JSP zu zwängen


----------



## Kenan89 (9. Feb 2012)

Mein momentanes Problem schaut so aus:
Ich habe ein Formular mit einem Textfeld.
Textfeld wird nach Zeilenumbruch getrennt und in ein
Array gespeichert.
So, jetzt soll eine neue HTML Seite aufgerufen werden,
welche jede Zeile in einem <p> Knoten in der
HTML Seite ausgibt. 
Dazu muss ich <p>-Knoten erstellen. Mit JavaScript 
ist es einfach.
Funktionieren müsste es auch mit Java.

Wie man Servlets einbindet muss ich mir noch anschauen.


----------



## ARadauer (9. Feb 2012)

ähm... ja rotz es einfach hin wie php...
so ungefähr...
<%
for(String teil :teile){
%>
<%="<p>"+teil+"</p>" %>
<%
}
%>


----------



## Kenan89 (9. Feb 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich eine weitere Frage:

Wie kann ich eine Java Funktion aufrufen, wenn ein Button angeklickt wurde?

Einfach onclick="package.MyJavaFunction()"?
Und muss man seine Java Klassen in xml eintragen?

Habe erst gestern mit JSP angefangen


----------



## SlaterB (9. Feb 2012)

dann lies doch erstmal 2 Wochen Tutorials bevor du alles fragst, ein Button wird da gewiss vorkommen,
ok, vielleicht ist JavaScript zu Beginn ausgeklammert, das sei dir auch dringend empfohlen,

da es aber noch in meinen bisherigen Tenor reinpasst:
im direkten Sinne gibt es keine Methodenaufrufe, 
wie man es von diesem Forum bzw. allgemein kennt hat jeder Klick genau eins zur Folge: einen neuen Request an den Server mit bestimmter URL + Parametern,
je nachdem wie dieser Request ausgestattet ist und interpretiert wird, kann das dann im Server zum gewünschten Code führen

zwei Zusätze:
- im Browser ist ein JSP-Erzeugnis nicht wirklich als Java zu erkennen, besteht nur noch aus normalen HTML wie jede andere Webseite auch

- höhere Frameworks wie JSF, Seam arbeiten intern/ in der Browser-Kommunikation genauso, bieten aber viel Abstraktion, 
so dass man dort eher zu so einer Verknüpfung kommt, oft ohne überhaupt was bei onclick eintragen zu müssen, 
ganze Seiten/ Formulare werden automatisch mit Java-Komponenten verknüpft


----------

